# help me pick



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

someone told me i should enter one of my snail pictures into the contest theres a few pics so i will need help picking one:

One:









Two:









Three:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

that first one looks like a squid! HUGE EYE!!! If that is an eye...creepy.

I would do that one!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol thanks lilchiwolf


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Definitely the first!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The first picture is nice.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

the first picture has been entered in Febs contest


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ohh! I say pic #1!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hahaha i think number one it is!


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> that first one looks like a squid! HUGE EYE!!! If that is an eye...creepy.
> 
> I would do that one!


snails dont have eyes that is most likely a gill like organ


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

bettamaniac said:


> snails dont have eyes that is most likely a gill like organ


Snails do indeed have eyes. I'm 100% sure. 

Your mystery snail is very cute!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya, they have eyes. Even if they are creepy though......they still have eyes.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

first one is adorable heehee...good luck!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

If im not mistaken I believe that that is the indication that that snail in in fact a female. If it were male there would be... a.... well i guess a penis... I looked it up when my husband brought home his snails. I wanted to sex them to make sure I knew to expect breeding or not.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

snails have no specific genders, all snails have both male and female reproductive organs. at least salt water snails do.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Apple snails are either male or female.


----------

